# Huge stag beetle



## gadunka888 (Feb 3, 2010)

my dad found this beetle near his office. We kept it for a few days and fed it slices of apple. After that i released it back to the wild.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! I wish I had stuff like that around here.


----------



## aluras (Feb 3, 2010)

That is one big beetle........very nice.


----------



## ftorres (Feb 3, 2010)

HEllo,
Really nice beetle, but that is not a stag beetle, but a Rhinoceros beetle.

That is a  Xylotropus sp (Perhaps X gideon. The specie depends in the locality were collected) and it is a male, females lack the horns on the head and thorax

regards

francisco


----------



## Teal (Feb 3, 2010)

*Simply awesome!

I would LOVE the opportunity to have something like that, even if just for a few days *


----------



## deathwing (Feb 3, 2010)

ftorres said:


> HEllo,
> Really nice beetle, but that is not a stag beetle, but a Rhinoceros beetle.
> 
> That is a  Xylotropus sp (Perhaps X gideon. The specie depends in the locality were collected) and it is a male, females lack the horns on the head and thorax
> ...


if im not mistaken, females do still have horns on thorax and head, though really smaller.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! After arachnids, I might start getting big beetles(if they have any in the hobby). I really love the elephant, Hercules and stag beetles.


----------



## ftorres (Feb 3, 2010)

Here some pics of a pair


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow how did you get the beetle off your skin after taking that pic? once they cling on they stick like glue lol.


----------



## deathwing (Feb 7, 2010)

ftorres said:


> Here some pics of a pair


ok, that cleared my mind. I was actually thinking of Oryctes sp. females that do have a blunt protrusion on the head, not horn though but was used for digging through substrate or soft wood.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 8, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Awesome! After arachnids, I might start getting big beetles(if they have any in the hobby). I really love the elephant, Hercules and stag beetles.


me too! i like ground beetles and scarabs


----------

